# Because I'm pretty sure my date just flaked FOTD



## bondgirlx (Oct 1, 2009)

God i hate men 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			































Used:
Coppering
Plum Dressing
Beauty Marked
Shroom
Nylon
Angel Lipstick


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

HOT!!!! Angel l/s looks so good on you...love the eyes!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Oct 1, 2009)

I love the color placement!


----------



## blackeneddove (Oct 1, 2009)

I looove those dramatic eyes, they look great with the nude-pink lipstick! Your date must have been crazy because you look gorgeous!


----------



## Donut (Oct 1, 2009)

They do suck!! but you look great!!! love the look


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 1, 2009)

you look so pretty! LOVE the eyes! You kinda look like nichole richie or one of the olsen twins.. or a mix of both? lol.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 1, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Oct 1, 2009)

Your eyes look amazing!Can you tell me how did you do your eye makeup?


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_you look so pretty! LOVE the eyes! You kinda look like nichole richie or one of the olsen twins.. or a mix of both? lol._

 
I've gotten the nicole richie thing before.
The olson twins ick...


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_Your eyes look amazing!Can you tell me how did you do your eye makeup?_

 
I can try ummm Shroom on the lid, coppering in the crease and a little above, beauty marked in outer v, plum dressing to blend coppering and beauty marked, and nylon on the brow bone.


----------



## shedonna (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_you look so pretty! LOVE the eyes! You kinda look like nichole richie or one of the olsen twins.. or a mix of both? lol._

 
LOL or every celeb ever?
You`re adorable. Nice look..


----------



## shootout (Oct 1, 2009)

So gorgeous!
You look amazing, his loss.


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shootout* 

 
_So gorgeous!
You look amazing, his loss._

 
Thanks i just wish HE would realize that


----------



## elongreach (Oct 1, 2009)

Forget him!  You look great!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bondgirlx* 

 
_I've gotten the nicole richie thing before.
The olson twins ick..._

 
Lol. Yea, I was leaning more towards Nicole Richie. I don't know where I got the olsen twins from????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha! But very pretty look! I love it. You're very talented!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 2, 2009)

that man is a fool!! you look HOT!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 2, 2009)

nice eyes! u deserve a better man!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Oct 2, 2009)

Find a new boy... no nooo a MAN! Only a boy would flake on you. You look stunning and I soooo love the eyes!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 2, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## latinalovesmac (Oct 2, 2009)

"Boys are stupid and gross." That is what my 22-year-old sister-in-law always says. I think it applies in this instance. You look amazing!  Hope your evening got better.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Oct 2, 2009)

sorry about your date, but at least you look friggin' hott!


----------



## Jot (Oct 2, 2009)

Completely stunning. Your date is a fool. x


----------



## nunu (Oct 2, 2009)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## Tahti (Oct 2, 2009)

Hot lady! Angel LS is gorgeous on you! You date's an idiot... Seriously! ;D


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2009)

Great look and totally his loss.
And I 2nd the Nicole Ritchie thing btw.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree your date is a crazy fool, you look gorgeous and the makeup is soooo hot!


----------



## fintia (Oct 2, 2009)

you need to tell me where u got the headband!!! please ;-)


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 2, 2009)

this is suchhh a beautiful look!!! i need to recreate this!


----------



## ElleStar04 (Oct 2, 2009)

At least you still look good!


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 2, 2009)

boy doesnt know what he's missing! you're one SEXY LADY! go out and find a new man instead!  ur too good for him anyway!


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW! He flaked on you? WHAT A LOSERRRRRRRRRRR, hes missin out big time. Makeup looks fab, and ur gorgeousssssssssss!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 2, 2009)

angel looks good on u


----------



## Yagmur (Oct 2, 2009)

The Eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it, so gorgeous.


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_this is suchhh a beautiful look!!! i need to recreate this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and when you do post a Fotd


----------



## NancyNosrati (Oct 2, 2009)

too bad cuz you looked hot lol love the color combo


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would LOVE a tutorial on this!!! This look is so pretty on you.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 2, 2009)

Gorgeous eyes!!!


----------



## Mrs.Timberlake (Oct 3, 2009)

you look like aubrey rrom danity kane!!
but pretty look!!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Timberlake* 

 
_you look like aubrey rrom danity kane!!
but pretty look!!_

 
that's who she reminds me of! lol blame it on the headband! haha

Anyway, you look super cute! love the lips and the eyes are so sultry.  That is his lost!  Laugh at him cause he don't know the hot mama he just left hangin'!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Oct 3, 2009)

looks really cool


----------



## .k. (Oct 3, 2009)

bonita! love the headband! im sorry about ur date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous look though!


----------



## dnarcidy (Oct 3, 2009)

You look great!  Hot eyes.


----------



## mmyaaaa (Oct 3, 2009)

i LOVE this look!

just curious, where did you get your headband - i've been looking for a tiny braided one forever!!


----------



## perfecttenn (Oct 3, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## nettiepoo (Oct 5, 2009)

ThaT man is a fOOl, love your look, the eyes are 2 die ohhhhhhh!!! not 2 mention the lippie, abs. grgs!!!

P.S. you should send that dude one of those photos and let him kick his onself in the a$$!!!lolo


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_you need to tell me where u got the headband!!! please ;-)_

 
wet seal


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeupaddict88* 

 
_I would LOVE a tutorial on this!!! This look is so pretty on you._

 
I don't know how good i'll be but i'll definitely try!!


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mrs.Timberlake* 

 
_you look like aubrey rrom danity kane!!
but pretty look!!_

 
ick...i don't know if that's a complement or not


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

I should add that the guy ended up not flaking and he's actually a total gentleman and one of the sweetest guys i've ever went out with


----------



## Rockette13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I have almost all of the eyeshadows you used! I'm so copying this look. 

Your date is very lucky. Lol. You look smokin'!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 6, 2009)

Like someone else said, his loss! You kind of remind me of Aubrey O'Day. I LOVE your blending, btw.


----------



## bondgirlx (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Like someone else said, his loss! You kind of remind me of Aubrey O'Day. I LOVE your blending, btw._

 
I'm sure you mean well, but I HATE the aubrey o'day comparison. She's so trashy to me.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, what a dumb guy....! You look gorgeous and your makeup is soooo beautiful! Very hot!


----------



## lovescupcakes (Nov 29, 2009)

please looking like that you do not need him =)


----------



## Tinker01 (Nov 29, 2009)

Serious Blending Skills, keep it up!!


----------



## michellexmary (Nov 30, 2009)

You look smokin. Love the lipstick.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Nov 30, 2009)

cute look, very sexy


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 30, 2009)

very nicole ritchie i agree! angel is perfect on u


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Dec 2, 2009)

You look gorgeous! Your date seriously missed out.
<3


----------



## ElleK7 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pretty, do another smokey! love it


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, it's been said a million times before, but yeah, who needs him?

And I agree that Angel lipstick is super hot on you, I'm just not sure about the Angel and Coppering pairing. I feel like the warm red tones on the eyes clashes with the cool pink on the lips. Something nude would have been hot (like Creme de Nude), or even a coral/pink with warmer undertones probably would have complimented the eyeshadow a little better. Not to mention the fact that corals and warm pinks make that tan even sexier (if possible hehe).


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 3, 2009)

I LOVE this look!!! It looks really great on you, I'm gonna try this one, thanks or posting!


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 3, 2009)

Boys are stupid.


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 6, 2009)

You're so hot!! Really nice job! I really adore what you did on your eyes!!!

I'm not sorry for your date since a man who does that to a gorgeous lady like you it's not worthy of your time or thoughts.


----------



## bondgirlx (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_Well, it's been said a million times before, but yeah, who needs him?

And I agree that Angel lipstick is super hot on you, I'm just not sure about the Angel and Coppering pairing. I feel like the warm red tones on the eyes clashes with the cool pink on the lips. Something nude would have been hot (like Creme de Nude), or even a coral/pink with warmer undertones probably would have complimented the eyeshadow a little better. Not to mention the fact that corals and warm pinks make that tan even sexier (if possible hehe)._

 
Thanks for the imput girl! i'll have to get creme de nude


----------



## Babylard (Dec 10, 2009)

^ boys ARE stupid and gross. nice look, love the blonde hair. i am thinking of going blonde again or red.. i dyed my hair back to brown months ago... not sure what to do now lol


----------

